# Mifflinburg, PA - Blizzard 8100pp 8'-10' Expandable Plow



## alexhaines86 (May 16, 2018)

I am asking $4200, but open to any offer

This is a very nice plow but I just don't have the need for a big plow. It is in very good used condition, it is a professional plow, Blizzard is now made by snowex and replacement parts are readily available.

I currently have this loaded on my trailer and would deliver for free within 50 miles of Mifflinburg, PA or beyond for a reasonable price.

The width is 8' but it has expandable wings that are controlled from inside the cab to go out to 10'.

In the Bucket Blade or Scoop Mode, the 8' Power Plow is a full two feet wider (30%) than an 8'2" V-Plow in scoop mode. And unlike a V-plow, the Power Plow can fully angle in the Bucket Blade position, to maintain a full load of snow when maneuvering around corners or obstacles.

This uses the Western Ultramount style mount, but you must purchase one specifically for your truck, there is no mount included

Blade Width: 8' Retracted, 10' Expanded

Blade Height: 31"

Blade Gauge: 12

Trip Springs: 4

Vertical Ribs: 4

Plowing Width (Full Angle): 87" retracted, 108" expanded, 99" scoop

Weight: 924 lbs


----------



## alexhaines86 (May 16, 2018)

UPDATED PRICE $3500 or best offer


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Good deal on a nice plow


----------



## Anyjoe (Sep 9, 2018)

Is this still available?


----------

